# Bunny drinking loads of water, losing weight



## Chikky (Aug 14, 2010)

I have an 8 year old English Spot bunny, Toby. He has recently begun drinking almost triple the amount of water than he used to, but he is losing weight. His little bum and spine are bony and for an always husky fella, this is not normal. 

I would blame age, except for one thing: we had a 9 year old mixed breed bunny do the same thing about 6 or so months ago. She ended
up one day lying on her side and unable to get up, she died 2 days later. 

After waiting a month or so, I disinfected her cage and put Toby in there. Now this! I can't believe that it's coincedence. 

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. He's my baby! The only other thing different is he's being really clingy and wanting tons of loving. And he's always been super loving, the most loving bun I've ever had, so now it's at the 'heartbreaking to leave him' stage because he wants you by him so much.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi there, 

Would you be willing to fill out the information in this link?
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=44529&forum_id=16

It would help the Infirmary mods suss out a cause faster 

I hope we can find a solution for your little one ray:

What colour is his pee?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 15, 2010)

At his age, my first guess would be kidney failure. Certainly a situation that needs to be evaluated by aveterinarian.


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 15, 2010)

I totally agree with Pam. A vet visit with a full CBC should be performed and particular attention paid to liver and kidney values. And if it is renal failure, it's not necessarily gloom and doom. Depending on exactly what is going on ....itmay bepossible to treat if you have a skilled vet. I have had rabbits in renal failure for over two years and was able to provide them a quality life with an appropriate support protocol.

Randy


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 16, 2010)

I too think the only common thing between the two is likely to be age. 8 and 9 are on the older end for bunnies, and at those ages, some organ systems start to have issues. It's probably not some disease that was transmitted via the cage. I hope things go well!


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 16, 2010)

Can only echo what others have said. Given the bun's age, excessive water drinking and weightloss, it sounds likea severe kidney problem.


ray:


Jo xx


----------



## Chikky (Aug 16, 2010)

That's what I figured, reading on what other people's buns have had. I guess it's off to the vet we go! 

Realistically, what am I looking at, here? Does it depend on how fast we caught whatever it is? For how long, and treatment-wise. 

Sorry, I can still fill out what I can of the questionnaire. 

_Description (Breed, color, weight):_ Like I said, English Spot, white with grey/brown spots/stripe. 

_Age:_ 8

_Sex_: Male

_Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition_: Drinking tons of water, but losing weight. 

_Fecal and Urinary Output

- are the bunny's poops and pees normal?_ Yes.
_- when did they last use their litterbox?_ This morning. 
-_ any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits?_ No
-_ what litter and/or bedding do you use?_ Cedar

_Medical History

- spayed/neutered?_ No. 
_- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before?_ Yes. Years ago, he threw his back out. A little bunny chiropractic work and he was good as new. 
-_ is s/he on any medications?_ No. 

_Diet

- what specifically does your bunny eat?_ Pellets, Alfalfa, an occasional banana. 
_- when and what did s/he eat last?_ Last night, pellets.
_- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc)_ Not really, except for not eating as much, maybe. 


_Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally?_ Movement is fine. 
- _is the rabbit molting?_ No. 
-_ any weight loss?_ Yes. 
_- any sign of drooling? wet face?_ No. 
_- runny eyes?_ No. 
_- wet nose? coughing? sneezing?_ No. 
_- is s/he breathing normally? _Yes. 

_Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach?_ No. 
_- has the rabbit been outdoors? _No. 
_- any other pets? if so, have they been ill?_ Yes, other rabbits. No, they're not sick.


----------

